# +++ اضرابات الهوس الاكتئابى أو الهوس ذو القطبين +++



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

‏الاضطراب ثنائي القطب
Bipolar Disorder 






الاضطراب ثنائي القطب، والذي كان يعرف فيما مضى باسم الاضطراب الاكتئابي الهوسي manic-depressive disorder ، أو الاكتئاب الهستيري manic depression ، هو شكل من أشكال الاكتئاب يحدث فيه تبادل بين فترات من الاكتئاب العميق وبين فترات أخرى من النشاط الزائد والبهجة غير الطبيعية (هوس mania). 

‏إن مرضى الاضطراب ثنائي القطب يختلفون عن أولئك المصابين بأشكال أخرى من الاضطرابات الاكتئابية في أن مزاجهم يتأرجح بين الاكتئاب إلى الهوس، غالبا مع فترات من المزاج الطبيعي بين هذين القطبين المتضادين. 

‏ويبدأ الاضطراب عادة بنوبة اكتئاب في سن المراهقة أو أوائل سن الرشد . وأول أطوار الهوس قد لا تظهر إلا بعدها بعدة سنوات. ويتباين طول مدة الدورة، من ذروة الهوس إلى الاكتئاب العميق، من شخص إلى أخر. ويرتفع خطر التفكير في الانتحار بين الناس المصابين بهذا الاضطراب ، فتصل نسبتهم طبقاً للتقديرات إلى شخص واحد من كل أربعة أشخاص يفكر في الانتحار وينجح في الانتحار بالفعل واحد من كل عشرة أشخاص. 

‏تلعب الوراثة دورا هاما في الاضطراب ثنائي القطب. فالأقارب ‏المقربون لأشخاص يعانون من الاضطراب ثنائي القطب هم الأكثر عرضة للإصابة به أو بشكل ما من أشكال الاكتئاب من غيرهم من الناس. دراسات أخرى تشير إلى عوامل بيئية، مثل اضطراب العلاقات الأسرية، باعتبارها عاملاً يزيد من تفاقم الحالة. 

‏الأعراض ‏الاضطراب ثنائي القطب مرض انتكاسي يسير على هيئة دورات. ففي أحد أجزاء الدورة نجده يتسم بأعراض الاكتئاب . وفي أجزاء أخرى، طور الهوس، نجدهم مبتهجين، يميلون للخروج والتنزه، ومتحدثين وممتلئين بالطاقة. وما لم يخرج الهوس عن نطاق السيطرة، فإن المريض قد يكون عالي الإنتاجية وتصبح صحبته ممتعة .

‏أما مع تفاقم حدة الهوس فإنهم يصبحون غير منتجين ويتحدثون بصوت عال، وبسرعة ودون توقف ويقفزون من فكرة إلى أخرى. وهم يحتاجون إلى قدر قليل من النوم وقد يتصلون هاتفيا بأصدقائهم في أي وقت. وقد تظهر لديهم أعراض ثقة زائدة بالنفس أو أوهام مبالغ مبالغ فيها يتخيلون فيها امتلاك السلطة والثروة. 

‏إن المرضى أثناء طور الهوس قد يستثمرون أموالهم بحماقة أو ينفقون ببذخ، ويبدءون فجأة في مشاريع كبيرة ثم سرعان ما يتخلون عنها . وهذه البشاشة ‏المستهترة المفرطة قد تنقلب سريعا إلى عصبية، وغضب وبارانويا (عقدة اضطهاد). وغالبا ما يؤدى الهوس إلى تعاطي الكحوليات وغيرها من المخدرات بشكل مفرط وإلى فقدان الوظيفة، والإفلاس، والتصرفات الطائشة، والابتعاد عن الفضيلة والطلاق.

‏إن طور الهوس، إذا لم يعالج، قد يستمر لمدة تصل إلى ثلاثة شهور. ومع ‏خموده يدخل المريض في فترة من المزاج الطبيعي والسلوك الحسن تستمر لأسابيع أو لسنوات. وفي نهاية الأمر يدخل المريض في الطور الاكتئابي من المرض.

‏حوالي 10‏% إلى 20‏% من المصابين بهذا المرض يدخلون في دورات سريعة، حيث تصيبهم أكثر من أربع نوبات من الهوس الاكتئابي في السنة الواحدة. وترتفع فرصة إصابتهم بنوبات مستقبلية مع كل نوبة جديدة. 
‏وحتى مع العلاج، فإن النكسة أمر شائع. ففي إحدى الدراسات، كان متوسط الفترة التي أصيب فيها من تناولوا عقار الليثيوم واستمروا في تناوله بالمرض الشديد حوالي 1/2 1 ‏أسبوع سنويا، في حين أن من توقفوا عن تناوله بلغ متوسط تلك الفترة حوالي ثلاثة عشر أسبوعا سنويا من المرض الشديد. 
‏
وأعراض الاضطراب ثنائي القطب لا يسهل دائما تمييزها عن غيرها من أعراض الحالات الأخرى الشديدة. ففي ذروته، قد يصعب تمييز الهوس عن انفصام الشخصية .
إن من يتناولون الأمفيتامينات amphetamines أو عقاقير الكورتيزون corticosteroid drugs أو المصابين بفرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية لديهم أعراض مشابهة لمن يدخلون في طور الهوس من ‏المصابين بالاضطراب ثنائي القطب.

خيارات العلاج 

‏إذا كنت أو كان أحد المقربين إليك يعاني من أعراض الاضطراب ثنائي القطب، فإن الأمر في حاجة عاجلة لعناية طبية. فالشخص خلال فترة الهوس غالبا ما لا يكون مدركاً لغرابة تصرفاته وأنه في حاجة لرعاية طبية. والتقييم التام على يد طبيب نفسي أمر حاسم للتوصل إلى التشخيص الدقيق، وهو أول خطوات التوصل لخطة مناسبة للعلاج. وفي بعض الأحيان يبلغ المصابون بطور الهوس حدا يجعل من الصعوبة بمكان السيطرة عليهم مما يجعلهم يشكلون خطرا على أنفسهم والآخرين مما يستدعي إدخالهم ‏المستشفى رغما عنهم. 

‏والاضطراب ثنائي القطب قابل للعلاج تماما مع العقاقير والعلاج 
‏النفسي. والليثيوم Lithium هو أكثر أنواع العقاقير التي يصفها الأطباء. فهو يمنع الدخول في طور الهوس ويمنع الاكتئاب بدرجة أقل، برغم أن كيفية عمله غير معروفة حتى الآن .

‏سبعون في المائة من أولئك الذين يتناولون الليثيوم يعانون من نوبات هوس أقل عدداً وأخف حدة. ولدى حوالي عشرين بالمائة من المصابين بالاضطراب ثنائي القطب، يقضي الليثيوم على الأعراض تماماً . 

‏غير أن الليثيوم لا يحقق الشفاء التام. فدورة المزاج غالبا ما تعاود الظهور إذا توقف العلاج به، حتى بعد عدة سنوات من تناول العلاج. ينبغي كذلك مراقبة العلاج بالليثيوم مراقبة دقيقة. فآثاره الجانبية تشمل زيادة الوزن، ورعشة اليدين، والخمول، والعطش الزائد وكثرة التبول. 
‏
ونظرا لأن الليثيوم قد يصيب القلب أو ‏الكليتين أو الغدة الدرقية، قد يجري طبيبك فحصا بدنيا ويجري اختبارات دم قبل أن يصفه لك. وعادة ما تزاد الجرعة تدريجيا إلى أن يبدأ الدواء مفعوله ويتم ضبط جرعته دوريا. ويتم فحص مستويات الليثيوم بالدم بانتظام ، وهو لا يحقق فعالية إذا كانت مستوياته شديدة التدني، ويشكل خطورة إذا ارتفعت مستوياته بشكل مبالغ فيه. 

‏وفي المراحل المبكرة من الهوس، قد يوصي الطبيب بتناول عقاقير مضادة للذهان ، حيث إن الليثيوم يستغرق عدة أسابيع قبل أن يحقق الفعالية التامة. بعض الناس أيضا يحتاجون لعقار مضاد للاكتئاب لمقاومة الاكتئاب، مع تناول الليثيوم لعلاج الهوس. 

‏قد تستعمل العقاقير المضادة للتشنج مثل "الديثالبرويكس divalproex " بدلا من الليثيوم، وبخاصة عندما تكون دورة المزاج شديدة السرعة. وفي الحالات الشديدة، قد يوصى بأخذ جلسات علاج بالصدمات الكهربائية .
كما أن العلاج النفسي قد يحقق مؤازرة عاطفية قيمة للشخص المصاب وعائلته.


منقول من موقع طبيب دوت كوم
صلوا عنى ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اضرابات الهوس الاكتئابى أو الهوس ذو القطبين +++*



> ويتحدثون بصوت عال، وبسرعة ودون توقف ويقفزون من فكرة إلى أخرى.



وبعدين هشك فى نفسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد الموضوع متكامل بجد ياكاندى زى كل مواضيعك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك وتمتعينا كدة بمواضيع حلوة​


----------



## قلم حر (7 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع تقيل جدا  .
شكرا لتعبك و مجهودك المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اضرابات الهوس الاكتئابى أو الهوس ذو القطبين +++*



nonogirl89 قال:


> وبعدين هشك فى نفسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد الموضوع متكامل بجد ياكاندى زى كل مواضيعك الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك وتمتعينا كدة بمواضيع حلوة​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ اضرابات الهوس الاكتئابى أو الهوس ذو القطبين +++*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع تقيل جدا  .
> شكرا لتعبك و مجهودك المستمر .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .​




ميرسى لزوقك يا قلم حر

نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

